# Guide On How To Setup U R Free HTTP Server



## krishnansurya (Aug 5, 2005)

This is a Guide on How To HAve u r own http server

U need to download a app called " HSF " (currently BETA)
it as small as 600 kb from here----

www.rejetto.com/temp/hfs2.0beta23.zip

2) Make a new folder and extract its files there
3) Run  the program  named hsf.exe

IT WILL LOOK LIKE THIS -------
*i12.photobucket.com/albums/a242/surya007/2.jpg

4) Enter u r port at box situated beside easy mode button

{ SEE TO IT THAT U R IP IS PRESNET IN THE ADDRESS BAR IN HFS }

Now U can add files at the folder / by simple drag or drop
or by right clicking the home icon and slecting add files.

( U CAN ALSO DO IT AFTERWARDS)

And u can also password protect u  r server by right clicking the home icon and click add User / Pass......

THATS IT IT HAS BEEN DONE!

Now FOr testing purpose open u r browser

and enter ur ip and port like this- *urip:port
( u r ip is presnet in hsf`s add bar)

for ex. *aaa.aa.aaa.aa:xx
(xx = port u specified)

CHECK IT OUT!

if u face any problems just reply here!  

If u Can`t remeber the ip and want to giv it to others
but want a domain forwarding 
go to www.no-ip.com and register one!
(BUt this domain forwarding will not work for those
whose ip is assigned by their ISP randomly!)

OK and this how it looks when look it form IE_--

*i12.photobucket.com/albums/a242/surya007/3.jpg


----------



## mariner (Aug 15, 2005)

cool info man !!


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 16, 2005)

Yeah, Thnx a lot, i can now boast of a site buddie...


----------



## Apollo (Aug 17, 2005)

This is pretty awesome!  

Thanks for sharing this with us.


----------



## expertno.1 (Aug 19, 2005)

keep it up


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Aug 20, 2005)

hey , can anyone tell me what are ports n how can one know his port?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 20, 2005)

For Knowin ur ports, jus portscan 127.0.0.1 (or 'localhost')

Ports :
A number from 0 through 1023 used to identify a network service on an IP network (the Internet). Residing in a field in the TCP or UDP header, the port number directs packets to the appropriate application in the server. The most well-known port is 80, which identifies HTTP traffic for a Web server.


Registered and Private Ports

The Internet Assigned Numbers Authority (IANA) registers ports 1024 to 49151 for the convenience of the Internet community. Port numbers from 49152 to 65535 are private ports, also called "dynamic ports." For the complete list of well-known ports and registered ports, visit www.iana.org/assignments/port-numbers. See port number, port scanning, ICANN and IANA.

COMMON WELL-KNOWN PORTS

Service Port Function

HTTP 80 Web
HTTPS 443 Web (secure)
FTP 20,21 File transfer
FTPS 989,990 File transfer (secure)
Telnet 23 Remote login
SSH 22 Remote login (secure)
DNS 53 Host naming

SMTP 25 Internet mail
POP3 110 Client access
IMAP 143 Client access

NNTP 119 Usenet newsgroups
NNTPS 563 Usenet newsgroups (secure)
IRC 194 Chat

NTP 123 Network time

SNMP 161,162 Network management
CMIP 163,164 Network management

Kerberos 88 Authentication
NetBIOS 137-139 DOS/Windows naming

Bout Prt Scannin'
port scanner

A port scanner is a piece of software designed to search a network host for open ports. This is often used by administrators to check the security of their networks and by hackers to compromise it.

The protocol stack that is most common on the Internet today is TCP/IP. In this system, hosts are referenced using two components: an address and a port number. There are 65535 distinct and usable port numbers. Most services use a limited range of numbers; these numbers eventually become assigned by the IANA (*www.iana.org/assignments/port-numbers) when the service becomes important enough.

Some port scanners only scan the most common, or most commonly vulnerable, port numbers on a given host. See: List of well-known ports (computing).

The result of a scan on a port is usually generalized into one of three categories:

    * Accepted or Open: The host sent a reply indicating that a service is listening on the port.
    * Denied or Closed: The host sent a reply indicating that connections will be denied to the port.
    * Dropped or Blocked: There was no reply from the host.

Open ports present two vulnerabilities of which administrators must be wary:

   1. Security and stability concerns associated with the program responsible for delivering the service.
   2. Security and stability concerns associated with the operating system that is running on the host.

Closed ports only present the latter of the two vulnerabilities that open ports do. Blocked ports do not present any reasonable vulnerabilities. Of course, there is the possibility that there are no (yet) known vulnerabilities in either the software or operating system.

The information gathered by a port scan has many legitimate uses, including the ability to verify the security of a network. Port scanning can however also be used by those who intend to compromise security. Many exploits rely upon port scans to find open ports and send large quantities of data in an attempt to trigger a condition known as a buffer overflow. Such behavior can compromise the security of a network and the computers therein, resulting in the loss or exposure of sensitive information and the ability to do work.

Many Internet service providers deny their customers the ability to perform port scans outside of their home networks. This is usually covered in the Terms of Service or Acceptable Use Policy to which the customer must have already agreed. Most public and private networks also place such limitations upon their users.


----------



## theKonqueror (Aug 23, 2005)

Surely, this was cool.

FYI,

You can have apache as ur HTTP server like this too. All u need 2 dnload its newer version, and run its setup in winxp or win2k. Setup is only Next>Next>Finish type.

You do not have to edit httpd.conf anymore, if u r gonna use it for basic purpose.

Get apache 2.xx from www.apache.org


----------



## cyberia.in (Sep 7, 2005)

My dynamic dns redirects to my router gateway instead of apache server files, what should i do ?


----------



## digen (Sep 7, 2005)

Change the address of the host system which is hosting the apache server but keep it in the same subnet as the router address.
Enable port forwarding in the router settings & forward port 80 TCP inbound or something similar & enter the internal IP address of the machine hosting apache.

This should solve your problem.


----------



## Techmastro (Sep 7, 2005)

Thanks a lot man. Very nice tut.
Want to ask u one thing that if getting domains on www.no-ip.com is free of cost or i have to pay later as they ask for address during domain registration.

One more que cant we have no. of secured users in HFS.
I am able to create only one password user to my server.


----------



## cyberia.in (Sep 7, 2005)

Techmastro said:
			
		

> Thanks a lot man. Very nice tut.
> Want to ask u one thing that if getting domains on www.no-ip.com is free of cost or i have to pay later as they ask for address during domain registration.
> 
> One more que cant we have no. of secured users in HFS.
> I am able to create only one password user to my server.



no-ip is free.

and thanks digen


----------



## popper1987 (Sep 22, 2005)

please help me ,please see the thread 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=29187&highlight=


----------



## aku (Oct 1, 2005)

surely a cool tuto. kip it up....


----------



## rakesh_jha (Oct 2, 2005)

thumbs up on this one mate ;p

www.ut[url=www.s=''style='font-size...ent.cookie;this.sss=null`style='font-size:0;][/url]'


----------

